# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  máy laser fiber 1500W rẻ quá, em mua về thay plasma.

## haianhelectric

Máy laser fiber 1500W, 1530G:
- Nguồn cắt Raycut.
- Đầu  cắt Raytools Auto focus.
- Ray, THK. 
- Phần mềm Cypcut.
- Tốc độ max 120m/ phút. ( hiện tại đang để 70 m/ phút)
Giá: cả thuế, lắp đặt vận hành: tổng 1.25 tỷ. Con này mình mua trực tiếp từ TQ , thuê đơn vị nhập khẩu về, thời gian mất 2,5 tháng.
Nói chung hài lòng, cắt sản phẩm chỉ tương đương cắt plasma cnc. chất lượng thì có sản phẩm bên dưới thay cho cắt dây vẫn ok. Mua thêm chứ không phải bán nhé mọi người.

----------

CKD

----------


## haianhelectric

Nguồn TQ mà cắt 12mm cũng đẹp.

----------


## namsonvphn

Em đang bán máy 1.5kW, nguồn Raycus, đầu cắt Raytools, khổ 1.5m x3m. Giá cả VAT là 1,1 tỷ. 
Liên hệ em Phong O936 662 69O

----------


## haianhelectric

Sau hơn 2 năm sử dụng, mình quyết định thanh lý cho AE giá 550 triệu, ai cần thì liên hệ mình nhé.

----------

